# Robbie Williams-Live from the BBC Radio Theatre.



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Link for anyone who likes him


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

His sound check was broadcast on Ken Bruce's show this morning, Robbie is still a top entertainer.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Not keen on him but I do like his music.


----------

